# Mysterious knot



## dar10381710 (15 October 2011)

Last night around 7pm I found a mysterious knot in my mares mane that could have only been done by a human. Ive been looking on the internet about it and many things have been brought to my attention. Does anyone know about these knots as I am worried most about horse theives?


----------



## lhotse (15 October 2011)

It's a wind tangle, mine had a very ornate one in her mane the other day which could only have been done by the wind, as it wasn't there when I put her out and I could see her the whole time till I brought her in and brushed it out!!
The whole mane plait/thieves tags has been done to death on here, it's urban myth.


----------



## dar10381710 (15 October 2011)

I thought about being a wind tangle.. its just it looks like it can only have been done by a human as its almost like someone got two chunks of mane, twisted it round and tied it at the bottom. I would not have been able to brush it out as it took about ten minutes to untangle/ untie it.


----------



## lhotse (15 October 2011)

Yep, definitely a wind tangle then. If it took you ten minutes to untangle it, it must have taken hours to out it there in the first place!!!


----------



## JingleTingle (15 October 2011)

Yawn.......fairy plaits eh........again!


----------



## dar10381710 (15 October 2011)

This is an image of what it looks like http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu...0350093995145826049&page=1&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0
This isnt my mare its an image i found on the internet but it is very similar


----------



## Loch_ness_monster (15 October 2011)

IMO definitely a wind tangle, marks for stealing horses are more often plaits ? I stand to be corrected tho.


----------



## dar10381710 (15 October 2011)

I was just really concerned especially as gypsys have shown alot of interest in her before. I would rather put it onto the internet and find out about other peoples experiences than to leave it and have my horse stolen. With it being in such a specific place and her never having one before in her 16 years.. It could be a wind tangle but I didnt know... Its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (15 October 2011)

Do you really think someone would mark your horse for you to see? They'd just nick it! It's a wind tangle! 

So is your horse chipped or freezemarked?

Biting my tongue a bit on this post...


----------



## dar10381710 (15 October 2011)

Sorry for being so worried and seeking a second opinion. I dont know if they would thats why i was so concerned. If something strange happens again do you expect me to just leave it is that what you would do? 
Biting your tongue...


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 October 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Do you really think someone would mark your horse for you to see? They'd just nick it! It's a wind tangle! 

So is your horse chipped or freezemarked?

Biting my tongue a bit on this post...
		
Click to expand...


Exactly thieves DO NOT MARK YOUR HORSE for theft. Its a WIND TANGLE


----------



## Queenbee (16 October 2011)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Do you really think someone would mark your horse for you to see? They'd just nick it! It's a wind tangle! 

So is your horse chipped or freezemarked?

Biting my tongue a bit on this post...
		
Click to expand...





dar10381710 said:



			Sorry for being so worried and seeking a second opinion. I dont know if they would thats why i was so concerned. If something strange happens again do you expect me to just leave it is that what you would do? 
Biting your tongue...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry guys, really do not want to make light of someones post when they have come on here for the first time and are worried. Glad the OP has been reassured it is nothing to worry about but these two posts had me giggling, I just have an image of the OP biting Hedgewitch13's tongue


----------



## MerrySherryRider (16 October 2011)

dar10381710 said:



			I was just really concerned especially as gypsys have shown alot of interest in her before. I would rather put it onto the internet and find out about other peoples experiences than to leave it and have my horse stolen. With it being in such a specific place and her never having one before in her 16 years.. It could be a wind tangle but I didnt know... Its better to be safe than sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I would do the same as you. Its always a worry when something different happens. Better to get information and experiences from others, than to stand there wringing your hands. I feel its a myth though.
 Wind tangles take ages to unrivel, whereas plaits are less knotty. I'm a bit sceptical about pre-thieft plaiting. Horse thieves are clever enough to be able to identify the horses that they want and return with transport etc without alerting the owners first.


----------



## henryhorn (16 October 2011)

I could show you several pics of these knots, they are usually caused by the wind or the horse rubbing against a branch. 
Ignore it..and perhaps spray some detangling spray on the mane and it won't happen again.


----------

